# Purchasing a Commercial Property (We Currently Own) With Our SMSF



## Intestinalworm (19 July 2017)

Hello All,

Hoping someone can answer my query or point me in the right direction - still a bit unclear around the legality and process I need to follow.

My wife and I have a SMSF (we are both between 50 and 55 years old).  We also jointly own an income-deriving commercial property.  We would like to directly use some of our SMSF money to purchase the commercial property outright from ourselves so that it now resides within our SMSF and generates income (contributions) for the SMSF.

Can we do this without too much pain?  Effectively we are transferring money to ourselves (out of our SMSF) and a commercial property into our SMSF.


----------



## tech/a (19 July 2017)

Done it myself
A good accountant will help you with this
Can be very beneficial


----------

